# sambar und mysql?



## Martin Schroeder (2. September 2005)

Hallo!
Wie kann ich mit meinem Sambarserver mySQL nutzen?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. September 2005)

Was hast du denn überhaupt vor? Inwiefern soll MySQL genutzt werden? Userverwaltung?


----------



## Martin Schroeder (3. September 2005)

Ich möchte mit PHP auf Datenbanken zugreifen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. September 2005)

Ich habe immer noch keine Ahnung, was du eigentlich vorhast. Damit man dir helfen kann, wäre es sinnvoll, wenn du _ein wenig ausführlicher_  beschreiben würdest, was du mti PHP / MySQL und Samba erreichen möchtest ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2005)

Da Du von Sambar sprichst gehe ich irgendwie davon aus, dass PHP auf einen nicht lokalen MySQL-Server zugreifen soll, verstehe ich Dich da richtig?


----------



## Martin Schroeder (3. September 2005)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was ihr wissen wollt.
Also ich möchte auf meinem lokalen Server mit PHP auf eine lokale MySQL-Datenbank zugreifen.
Ich glaube, dass ich MySQL noch nicht richtig installiert habe. (Ich es habe einfach in C:\mysql kopiert).
Was muss ich jetzt noch für Einstellungen z.B bei der php.ini oder woanders vornehmen?

PHPMyAdmin sagt, dass die MySQL Erweiterung nicht geladen wurde und beim Start von Sambar kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass .\php_mysql.dll oder so nicht gefunden wurde.


----------

